# My high school bike



## Just Jeff (Aug 6, 2019)

This is the last bmx bike I had in high school. And I’ve still got it.
It’s almost done. Just need to find a replacement ESP gooseneck for it. So I’ll just leave this picture here...


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 7, 2019)

Cool one,Wish I kept a couple more things from those days.


----------



## carbon8 (Aug 7, 2019)

same here, wish I had my old CW. That's a nice one to have from your childhood. That ESP stem could set you back $700 though.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 7, 2019)

This is why I need a new ESP...













Apparently I broke the upper clamp last time I rode the bike. That was in like 1991. We were jumping doubles that were about 20 feet apart. Overshot that landing and face planted myself. And did that damage. Never rode the bike again after that. Got into cruisers so I just put the quadangle away


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2019)

@birdzgarage will dig this one. Nice


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 7, 2019)

Yeah I drooled on it already.i would take that stem to a good machine shop and have it repaired and then repolish it.it will be cheaper,if you even found a replacement.a good shop can repair that properly and you wont be able to tell after refinishing. Just my two cents.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 7, 2019)

From what I’ve heard, the guy that made the ESP goosenecks apparently is making them again. A friend told me he is on Facebook, but I’ve not searched yet. Who knows, maybe he would whittle me out a top clam  I’ll have to do some searching tonight if I’ve got time


----------



## phantom (Aug 7, 2019)

I can honestly say I never knew one kid that rode a bike to HS. HS then was 10th, 11th and 12th.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 7, 2019)

We had a bunch of kids who rode bicycles to high school. I’m my group of friends there were 10 of us who rode every day. Rain or shine we rode, because we didn’t want to ride the bus


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 12, 2019)

Just Jeff said:


> This is why I need a new ESP...View attachment 1042908
> View attachment 1042909
> 
> View attachment 1042910
> ...



Ouch! Cant blame you for switching to cruisers,much safer. lol Is that part still available?


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 12, 2019)

The company has a Facebook page. I contacted them, but no reply yet. Guess I’ll just take it to a machine shop and see if they can fix it for me. Otherwise it becomes a desk ornament


----------



## phantom (Aug 12, 2019)

Just Jeff said:


> We had a bunch of kids who rode bicycles to high school. I’m my group of friends there were 10 of us who rode every day. Rain or shine we rode, because we didn’t want to ride the bus



I guess it all depends on where you were. I know in Detroit in the late 50's early 60's guys had ditched their bikes by the 9th grade and were doing anything they could to earn a few bucks to get that first car at sixteen.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 12, 2019)

I went to high school in the late ‘80’s. Graduated in 1989. Very few of us here in So Calif. had cars while in high school. That and the bmx culture here was crazy popular. There was a bmx track at a local park and our local Schwinn shop did a lot of freestyle shows as that was on the rise. 

I actually had a car. Truck. 1954 Chevy short bed. But it didn’t run yet, and I didn’t get my license until my last year of high school. So bikes were how we got around everywhere. And we rode dawn till dusk and later back then


----------



## turbobret (Aug 12, 2019)

Love it-if you ever decide to sell,I'd be interested.What hubs are on it?kind of look like bullseye.


----------



## phantom (Aug 12, 2019)

Just Jeff said:


> I went to high school in the late ‘80’s. Graduated in 1989. Very few of us here in So Calif. had cars while in high school. That and the bmx culture here was crazy popular. There was a bmx track at a local park and our local Schwinn shop did a lot of freestyle shows as that was on the rise.
> 
> I actually had a car. Truck. 1954 Chevy short bed. But it didn’t run yet, and I didn’t get my license until my last year of high school. So bikes were how we got around everywhere. And we rode dawn till dusk and later back then


----------



## phantom (Aug 12, 2019)

You are my sons age, he graduated HS in 89. We lived in So.Cal from 86/92 in Coto De Coza. I remember him being more attracted to girls and cars than bikes at the time.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 13, 2019)

What year? Love the color!


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 14, 2019)

Good eye turbobret, they are Bullseye hubs. 

It’s been a while since I ran the serial number on it, but I’m thinking it was 1983-84 when I checked it

We were them pesky nerds in hs, Girls didn’t want much to do with us back then, and none of us could afford to buy/fix the cars. So bikes and bmx is where we landed


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 17, 2019)

I would like to buy the quad also , let me know if you decide to sell it , branchewalter@yahoo.com --thank you , Walter branche


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 18, 2019)

I’ll let y’all know if I decide to put it up for sale. It’s not really my style any longer, as I’m more interested in deluxe prewar bikes now. I’m currently working on a prewar Shelby built Gambles Hiawatha, and next in line is an oddball bike that my dad owned.


----------



## undercover_poe (Oct 28, 2019)

Just Jeff said:


> This is the last bmx bike I had in high school. And I’ve still got it.
> It’s almost done. Just need to find a replacement ESP gooseneck for it. So I’ll just leave this picture here...View attachment 1042610




That’s hot. You ready to sell it yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 28, 2019)

I probably should, before I hurt myself on it  I just got a new brake cable so it has brakes now. Really, all that’s left is a new set of tires and I’ll be done with it


----------



## PennyWiser (Nov 10, 2019)

I really like the colour. How much time it took you to repair it until this condition?


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 11, 2019)

I painted it a couple years ago. Other than stripping the old paint, it was a pretty fast job. Never really beat it up too bad while I’ve had it, so prep was easy. Not original paint, but it is the original color of the bike. It was a bad white and brown fade color combo when I got it. 

About 2 days to strip the frame and fork to bare metal. And then a couple days of primer and paint.  And then I finally decided to start putting it back together. And then the project stalled while I was building my old Power Wagon up. And then a couple more project cars got in the way. And I’ve finally had time to get back to it in the last couple months. I’ve only owned it since 1987ish, so there was never a big hurry to finish it


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 8, 2020)

Finally remembered to snap a photo of it finished. Not restored, but this is how I rode it in High School. With all the parts I bought and put on it back then too. Except for the Tioga Comp III tires. Put rider quality on it so as not to waste the og Comp’s. Rode it a few miles today.


----------

